# كل اللهجات: حبيبي - للترحيب



## DialectLearner

مرحبا
يوم وصلت الإمارات وسلمت على حارس الحدود قائلا "مساء الخير ، مساء الفل والياسمين" أجابني قائلا "حبيبي". ما هو المعنى الدقيق للكلمة في هذه الحال؟


----------



## cherine

الأصل: أهلاً حبيبي أو مرحبًا حبيبي، لكن أحيانًا يكتفي الناس بكلمة حبيبي، ويُفهم من السياق أن المعنى المقصود هو التحية


----------



## DialectLearner

cherine said:


> الأصل: أهلاً حبيبي أو مرحبًا حبيبي، لكن أحيانًا يكتفي الناس بكلمة حبيبي، ويُفهم من السياق أن المعنى المقصود هو التحية


ونفس الشيء عند الوداع؟ تذكرت أنني سمعتها عند الوداع أيضا.


----------



## cherine

نعم.


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أظن أن هذا الاستخدام مقصور على الإماراتيين أو الكويتيين لأنني أسمعها من أناس من مختلف اللهجات


----------



## cherine

هذا صحيح، فنحن نستخدم نفس الأسلوب في مصر أيضًا، بكلمات مختلفة لكن نفس المعنى والاستخدام: حذف كلمة التحية نفسها والاكتفاء بكلمات الود: حبيبي، حبيبتي، حُبي، صاحبي...


----------



## elroy

وكذلك في فلسطين​


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> لا أظن أن هذا الاستخدام مقصور على الإماراتيين أو الكويتيين لأنني أسمعها من أناس من مختلف اللهجات





cherine said:


> هذا صحيح، فنحن نستخدم نفس الأسلوب في مصر أيضًا، بكلمات مختلفة لكن نفس المعنى والاستخدام: حذف كلمة التحية نفسها والاكتفاء بكلمات الود: حبيبي، حبيبتي، حُبي، صاحبي...





elroy said:


> وكذلك في فلسطين​



أشكركم على إجاباتكم وآرائكم.
 اللغة العربية ليست لغتي الأم ولا أزور العالم العربية إلا أحيانا.
كنت أتوقع أن الأسلوب لا يقتصر على الإماراتيين والكويتيين فقط لكني سمعته منهم ولذلك ذكرت اللهجتين بالعنوان. ربما سمعت هذا الاستخدام من أناس من بلدان أخرى لكن ما انتبهت له آنذاك.
ما دام الأمر هكذا فأرجوكم أن تعدلوا لي العنوان.
شكرا


----------

